# Spanish music for piano and harpsichord



## Duron

Ars Hispana is publishing some Spanish music for piano and harpsichord:

Jacinto Codina (+1818) - Piano concerto

Sebastián Albero (1722-1756) - Harpsichord sonatas

Hope this will be of your interest.


----------

